# +++ ما هى الصلاه +++ لقداسه البابا



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*+++ ما هى الصلاه +++ لقداسه البابا*

ما هى الصلاة؟



جميع الناس يصلّون. ويرفعون أكفّ الضراعة إلي الله. ووسط صلوات الكثيرين. نريد أن نتحدث اليوم عن الصلاة: فما هي الصلاة؟ وكيف تكون؟ وهل كل "صلاة" هي في الحقيقة صلاة؟ وهل هناك صلوات مقبولة. وأخري غير مقبولة؟ وما هي شروط الصلوات المقبولة؟

+++

إن الصلاة جزء من طبيعة الإنسان. كأنها غريزة فيه 

ومن هنا كان جميع الناس يصلّون. حتي أن الوثنيين أيضاً يعرفون الصلاة. وذلك لأن القلب بدون الصلة بالله. يشعر بفراغ كبير. فالله له وجود في حياتنا. ولسنا نحن معتزلين عنه. إنه معنا. ونلاحظ أنه حتي الطفل يقبل فكرة الله وفكرة الصلاة. بدون شرح. إنها فيه بالفطرة..وإن قلنا إن الإنسان اجتماعي بطبعه. فإننا نستطيع أن نطبق هذه القاعدة روحياً وجسدياً. فروح الإنسان تشتاق إلي الله. وتجد لذة في الالتقاء به والمكوث معه.. 

+++ 



الصلاة هي إذن اشتياق إلي الله: 

روح الإنسان تشتاق إلي عشرة أخري غير عشرة المادة. وفي داخل كل منا اشتياق إلي غير المحدود. واشتياق آخر إلي مثالية عالية غير موجودة في هذا العالم... ومن هنا يلجأ الإنسان إلي الله. ليشبع شوقه الروحي. 

الصلاة هي أعمق ما في الروحيات. هي تفرغ القلب للّه 

هي عمل الملائكة. وعمل الإنسان حينما يتشبه بالملائكة 

هي عمل النسّاك والمتوحدين. الذين تركوا كل شيء من أجل محبتهم للّه. ووجدوا في هذه المحبة ما يكفيهم وما يفنيهم. 

+++ 



الصلاة هي راحة للنفس. هي الميناء الهادئ الذي ترسو عنده النفس بعيداً عن أمواج العالم المتلاطمة. 

الصلاة هي واحة خضراء في برية العالم القاحلة.. 

هي الوقت الذي تلتقي فيه النفس بمن يريحها. تجد القلب الكبير الذي تأتمنه علي أسرارها. وتستطيع أن تحدثه بكل صراحة عن متاعبها وعن ضعفاتها وسقطاتها. وهي موقنة تماماً أنه لن يحتقر سقوطها بل يقابلها بكل حنو. ويعينها علي القيام ويشجعها... 

+++

الصلاة هي خلوة النفس مع الله 

هي لقاء مع الله. لقاء حب 

هي تلامس قلب الإنسان مع قلب الله.. وهي تمتّع النفس بالله. وشعورها بالفرح والاطمئنان بالوجود في حضرة الله 

الصلاة هي صلة بالله. وربما من هذا المعني أُشتق اسمها 

وهكذا يكون الإنسان في حالة صلاة. إن وُجدت هذه الصلة. وإن شعر بالوجود في حضرة

الله. وإن أحسّ القلب أنه قائم فعلاً أمام الله يتحدث إليه.. 

ليس المهم هو طول الصلاة ونوع الكلام الذي يقال فيها. بقدر ما تتركز الأهمية بالشعور بأن هناك صلة مع الله. 

إن لم توجد هذه الصلة. لا يعتبر الإنسان مصلياً. مهما ركع ومهما سجد. ومهما ظن أنه كان يتحدث مع الله! 

إن اللمبات الكهربائية - مهما كانت قوية وجميلة - فإنها تكون عديمة الفائدة. إن كان لا يسري فيها التيار الكهربائي. هكذا الصلاة إن لم يكن يسري فيها الشعور بالوجود في حضرة الله. 

+++ 

الصلاة هي تقديس للنفس. برفع الفكر إلي الله. ورفع القلب إلي الله فيتطهر الفكر بالصلاة. وكذلك القلب أيضاً 

ذلك أنه عندما يرتفع الفكر إلي الله. يبعد عن المادة وعن محبتها والانشغال بها. ويكون في مستوي روحي أعلي من المادة..وهكذا يدخل القلب والفكر في مستوي آخر. له سموه وروحانيته. يدخلان في عشرة مع الملائكة وأرواح الأبرار. 
وفي مثل هذه الصلاة تبطل من العقل كل الأفكار الرديئة. كما تبطل طياشة الأفكار. ويجتمع العقل مع الله. 

+++ 

بالصلاة يصل الإنسان ما يسميه القديسون "استحياء الفكر". 

فالفكر الذي تقدس بالصلاة. يستحي من التفكير في أي شيء رديء. وهكذا يخجل الإنسان من أن يستضيف في ذهنه فكراً شريراً في الموضع الذي كان يوجد الله فيه. في العقل وقت الصلاة. وبهذا تساعد الصلاة علي حياة التوبة ونقاوتها.. 

+++ 

لكل هذا كانت الصلاة رعباً للشياطين: 

فالشياطين يخافون جداً من عمل الصلاة. ويرونه سعياً إلي إمدادات إلهية ومعونات سمائية تصل إلي النفس. فتحطم قوي الشياطين التي تحاربها. لذلك فإن الشياطين تحاول بكل جهدها أن تعطل الإنسان عن القيام بالصلاة. ونقصد الصلوات الروحية التي تخيفهم.. أما الصلاة الفاترة أو السطحية. فلا يهتم الشيطان بمقاومتها. إنها لا تؤذيه. 

+++

إن الصلاة الروحية تسبب حسد الشياطين. وتذكرّهم بما فقدوه. 

تشعرهم بالدالة الموجودة بين الإنسان والله. فيتعبون ويحاولون أن يمنعوا الصلاة. فإن أصرّ الإنسان علي الصلاة. حينئذ يحاول الشياطين أن يشتتوا فكره. بأن يقدموا له تذكارات ومشاغل وأفكاراً ليجذبوه إلي شيء آخر بعيداً عن الله. 

+++

الصلاة هي طعام الروح. هي غذاء الملائكة: 

هي عاطفة مقدسة تغذي القلب. بل في أثنائها قد ينسي الجسد أيضاً طعامه. ولا يشعر بجوع. ومن هنا كان ارتباط الصوم بالصلاة. فعندما تتغذي الروح بالصلاة. يمكنها أن ترفع الجسد معها وتشغله عن التفكير في طعامه. وتعطيه طعاماً آخر. وبهذا تستطيع الروح - بالصلاة - أن تحمل الجسد. 

+++

الصلاة هي حركة القلب. حتي بدون كلام.. 

الصلاة ليست مجرد حديث. فقد تكون خفقة القلب صلاة. وقد تكون دمعة العين صلاة. وقد يكون رفع البصر إلي فوق. أو رفع اليدين صلاة. 

إن الله بمعرفته للقلوب - في مشاعرها وفي احتياجاتها - يعرف اللغة التي تخاطبه بها هذه القلوب. خارج نطاق الألفاظ.. كالأب الذي يدرك مشاعر ابنه وطلباته. دون أن ينطق بها هذا الابن..وهكذا يقول داود النبي في مزاميره لله "انصت إلي دموعي" ذلك لأن دموعه كان لها صوت خفي يسمعه الله. 

+++

الصلاة هي تسليم حياتنا لله. ليعمل هو فيها.. 

هي رفض من الإنسان أن يستقل بحياته منفصلاً عن الله فهو يريد من الله أن يعمل معه. ويعمل به. فلا يعمل هو وحده! 

الصلاة هي إذن دعوة من الإنسان لله أن يتدخل في حياته. ويديرها بحكمته الإلهية حسب مشيئته الصالحة الطوباوية. كما لو أن هذا الإنسان يعلق في صلاته - بكل اتضاع وانسحاق قلب - أنه لا يستطيع أن يعتمد علي ذهنه البشري وحده. وأنه بدون الله لا يستطيع أن يعمل شيئاً.. 

+++

الصلاة هي شرف عظيم لنا: أن نتحدث مع الله.. 

بل هي تواضع من الله: أن يستمع إلينا! 

ربما نجد صعوبة في الوصول إلي أحد ملوك الأرض أو أحد رؤسائها أو أمرائها لنتحدث إليه. أما التواضع العجيب فهو أن يسمح لنا ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. أن نتحدث إليه في أي وقت وأي مكان. بلا مانع ولا عائق..! 

الصلاة هي السلم العجيب الذي نصعد به إلي الله. أو هي الجسر الذهبي الذي يصل بين الأرض والسماء.. بل إنه بالصلاة تتحول النفس إلي سماء. وتتمتع بالوجود في حضرة الله! 
والعجيب أنه مع هذا الشرف العظيم. يمتنع البعض أحياناً عن الصلاة محتجاً بقلة الوقت. أو قد لا تكون له رغبة! 

يمتنع الإنسان - الذي هو تراب - عن التحدث مع خالق السماء والأرض. الذي تسبحه وتسجد له طغمات الملائكة!! 

+++

ليست الصلاة تفضلا منا علي الله!! كما لو كنا نعطي الله شيئاً من وقتنا أو من مشاعرنا!! وليست هي ضريبة يفرضها الله علينا! وليست هي عملاً نغصب عليه بأمر سماوي! كلا.. 
إنما الصلاة هي أخذ لإعطاء.. بها نأخذ من الله بركات ومواهب وعطايا دون أن نعطيه شيئاً. وإن كنا نقدم لله وقتاً أو قلباً. فإنما لكي يملأ هذا القلب من محبته. ويقدس هذا الوقت ببركته.. 

اعتقادنا الخاطيء في أن الصلاة إعطاء منا. هو الذي يجعلنا - في كبرياء وتمنع - نقصر في أدائها. أقصد نقصر في حق أنفسنا أولاً وقبل كل شيء. لأننا نحن المستفيدون من الصلاة وليس الله.. فلنحاول أن نصلي. لكي نأخذ بركة ومعونة. ولكي نتمتع بالحديث مع الله. ولكي تتقدس قلوبنا وأفكارنا وحياتنا كلها.. 

وإن صلينا. ليتنا نعرف كيف نصلي. وكيف نخاطب الله.. 

+++

الصلاة هي فترة من الخشوع نقضيها أمام الله 

خشوع للجسد وللروح أيضاً خشوع في السجود وفي الركوع. 

إن داود النبي - في مزاميره - لا يقول عن سجوده "لصقت بالتراب رأسي". إنما يقول

"لصقت بالتراب نفسي" هذا عن ملء الانسحاق. 

وخشوع الجسد يشمل ضمناً خشوع الحواس. فلا تتشتت هنا وهناك أثناء الصلاة - كذلك

يشمل جمع الفكر. فلا يسرح فيما يصلي. 

إن سرحان فكرك أثناء الصلاة في أمور متعددة. إنما يدل علي اهتمامك بهذه الأمور أكثر من اهتمامك بكلمات الصلاة. لذلك عليك أن تعدّ نفسك روحياً قبل أن تصلي. وتُخلي فكرك مما يشغله. لكي ينشغل بالله وحده. ويحسن أن يكون ذهنك منشغلاً بفكر روحي!! 

+++

ولتكن صلاتك بفهم وتركيز وعاطفة 

فتعني وتقصد كل كلمة تقولها في الصلاة ولا يهمك طول الصلاة وإنما عمقها. فإن حوربت بأن تطيل الصلاة بدون عمق. قل لنفسك: أنا ما وقفت أمام الله لكي أعدّ ألفاظاً! 

ولتخرج ألفاظ الصلاة من قلبك. وليس من مجرد شفتيك. فإن الله قال عن اليهود في العهد القديم: "هذا الشعب يعبدني بشفتيه. أما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيداً".. إن الصلاة التي تقولها من قلبك. تتصف بالحرارة وأيضاً بالإيمان... 

+++

ولا تكن صلواتك مجرد طلبات تطلبها. لئلا يُظن أنك لولا الطلب ما كنت تصلي!! 

الصلاة تشمل أيضاً الشكر والحمد. وفيه تسبيح الله وتمجيده.. وفيها أيضا الحب والعاطفة. وما أجمل قول داود النبي في مزاميره: "طلبت وجهك. ولوجهك يارب التمس. لا تحجب وجهك عني".. 

في الصلاة تفتح قلبك للّه بكل ما فيه. وتتحدث عما في قلبك بصراحة. وتعرضه أمام الله. فيسكب الله فيه من الحب والنقاوة. ما يجعله لائقاً بالتحدث عن الله. 

والصلاة تكون مقبولة. إن صدرت من قلب تائب. وإن لم تكن كذلك. فقل له "توّبني يا رب


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*الصلاة هي تقديس للنفس. برفع الفكر إلي الله. ورفع القلب إلي الله فيتطهر الفكر بالصلاة. وكذلك القلب أيضاً* 

*موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد اوى وفعلا مغذى جدا للروح والنفس والفلب*

*شكرا على موضوعك الرائع ده*
*وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى اوى جومانه و ربنا يخليكى لينا
انتى مشرفه جميله و انا عرفت من مشرفين تانى انك طيبه جدا
و اتمنى انك تكونى دايما متابعه لمواضيعى


----------



## blackguitar (28 فبراير 2006)

*



			ليس المهم هو طول الصلاة ونوع الكلام الذي يقال فيها. بقدر ما تتركز الأهمية بالشعور بأن هناك صلة مع الله. 

إن لم توجد هذه الصلة. لا يعتبر الإنسان مصلياً. مهما ركع ومهما سجد. ومهما ظن أنه كان يتحدث مع الله! 

إن اللمبات الكهربائية - مهما كانت قوية وجميلة - فإنها تكون عديمة الفائدة. إن كان لا يسري فيها التيار الكهربائي. هكذا الصلاة إن لم يكن يسري فيها الشعور بالوجود في حضرة الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*فعلا *
*موضوع جميل اوى وكلام البابا كله حكم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

ميرسى على مرورك يا بلاك


----------

